# Enceintes pour Ipod



## julback (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !!!  Bon j'ai besoins de conseil je viens de m'offrir le touch !!! 

magnifique  petit matos... bref que du bonheur  mais pour prendre encore 

plus de plaisir avec celui-ci j'aimerais acheter une base style Ihome, bose... bref et 

la dessus je ne sais vers quoi m'orienter ( je cherhce quelque chosequi est assez 

puissant en therme de son... et d'agréable à écouter sans mettre plus de 150, 

200 euro !!!  si vous avez des tite idées merci d'avance de m'en parler... 

A plus ...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Août 2008)

Je vais reprendre du service...

Alors, j'ai eu le SoundDock de Bose; et il est excellent!! Le son est pur, ennivrant, excellent en fait.
Mais je vais te conseiller LE produit vraiment fantastique: les CreatureII de JBL.
Alors que tu dois compter environ 210&#8364; pour le SD, je te files un produit avec des performances à la hauteur du SoundDock, pour 120&#8364; de moins: 99.95 à la FNAC par exemple.
En plus: elles sont parfaites pour ton ordi! 

Encore des questions, n'hésites pas une seconde!


----------



## positano (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mon nouvel ipod touch j'hésite entre 2 types d'enceintes : le Soundock de Bose ou le Harman kardon soundstick II.

Je recherchedes avis éclairés pour faire le meilleur choix

merci à vous


Khyu : Discussion fusionnée.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Août 2008)

Es-tu allé faire un tour sur des sites comme Looneo ou Ciao?

Cela te permettrai de te faire une petite idée déjà!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Je me suis permis de fusionner les discussions puisqu'elles abordent le même sujet.


----------



## julback (15 Août 2008)

Salut à toi Macuserman  merci  d'avoir prété attention à mon article... tu vois je cible vraiment un produit comme le SoundDock de bose le souci c'est que c tro cher... mais l'esprit de posé l'ipod dessu sme plais bien... les creature ne le permette pas... si tu vois ce que je veux dir car en faite pour tout te dir moi je vais pas bouger les années a venir car je suis appprenti et il me faut don cun produit qui ce balade facilement j'ai peur que les créative II s'abime vite dans des sacs de voyages... ?!?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2008)

julback a dit:


> Il me faut donc un produit qui ce balade facilement; j'ai peur que les Créature II s'abime vite dans des sacs de voyages... ?!?



Fallait le dire plus tôt ! 
Alors j'ai un vrai bon produit pour toi: les JBL (vive la France) OnStage IIIP.
180&#8364;, la qualité avec.

Ca te tente?

PS: je suis revenu de vacance, je reprends mes fonctions...


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Sinon ces enceintes là sont pas mal JE vous passe le lien :http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/s...eting%3Bsort%3D%2Dprc%3Bpage%3D4%3Bfilter%3D0



Moi aussi Macuserman je reprends du service!


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (21 Août 2008)

Bonjours
Moi j'ai un Ipod touch et je voudrais une station qui est très portable et qui fais réveille et qui a si possible de l'autonomie pour l'écouter sans qu'elle soit branché


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Je pense que les enceintes ci-dessus peuvent te convenir



Fandipod


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (21 Août 2008)

Mais elle font réveille???


----------



## Macuserman (22 Août 2008)

Bah tu tapes la référence dans Google, tu vas chez le constructeur, et tu trouves cette info...

Autrement, tu as ça...


----------



## fandipod (22 Août 2008)

Tes enceintes sont bien Macuserman mais elles sont cher!


----------



## Macuserman (22 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Tes enceintes sont bien Macuserman mais elles sont cher!



Le problème est toujours le même tu sais...

Qualité: tu paies direct, et cash. Altec Lansing vraiment bien: enceintes à 170.
MacBook Pro très bien: 1799.


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (22 Août 2008)

Ok merci pour vos inforation


----------



## Macuserman (22 Août 2008)

Fitz-Chevalerie a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos inforation



Rien de mieux qu'un petit coup de boule pour quelques points discos hein! 

De rien, on est là pour les autres, et les autres sont aussi là pour nous, donc on s'y retrouve!


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (22 Août 2008)

Oui le compte y est


----------



## pipelette (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'une station d'accueil Dragon I que j'utilise avec mon iPod Touch ainsi qu'avec mon PC. Elle est géniale ! :rateau:

Je sais que ça n'est pas spécialement une marque connue mais elle marche très bien, avec une qualité sonore très correcte, et elle est super originale et pas cher (79 ).

Enfin le mieux c'est de la voir :


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (24 Août 2008)

Elle est vraiment classe surtout grâce a ses enceinte amovible.


----------



## nenon (24 Août 2008)

Je te conseille aussi ce très bon produit de Logitech notamment la pure Fi-Elite que tu peux trouver à 200 EUR. Je la détiens personnellement et j'en suis très satisfait, puissance de 80W, son pur et précis au point que tu feras largement la différence entre un fichier encodé en lossless et un fichier de moindre qualité. A recommander.  
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/ipod_mp3_speakers/&cl=fr


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (25 Août 2008)

Sur le site elle est a 250 euros


----------

